
Show HN: A hand-picked selection of the worst computer puns on the Internet - devrelavocados
http://puns.dev/
======
bartread
I like the puns and the visual style a lot but the randomisation sucks balls:
I've seen the one about the spider and his website three times in a row, plus
multiple repeats of many others. Can you implement a proper deck of cards
style shuffle for them to avoid repeats?

~~~
devrelavocados
It's on my todo list, along with better transitions and an option for list
view

~~~
wink
Also not copy-pastable, how shall I entertain the masses on IRC, boo! :)

~~~
devrelavocados
That's not by design really, I was just lazy in fixing a highlighting bug :)
Maybe screenshot until I fix it?

------
projectramo
I hope you can C that there aren't enough puns, so get with the program. You
need beta testing than this, and then come back. If I were your boss I would
not give you arrays.

------
samueloph
there are only 14 jokes on it [[https://github.com/AlexLakatos/computer-
puns/blob/master/pun...](https://github.com/AlexLakatos/computer-
puns/blob/master/puns.json)]

and the font and background change between them does not goes very smooth.

~~~
devrelavocados
It's on GitHub so people can help make it better.

~~~
CalChris
Or worse. I think worse is better.

------
wingerlang
I'd add a 'next' button that cycles through them (in addition to a random
starting point or button). Now I have to read them over and over just to see
if there might be a new one.

~~~
devrelavocados
I have a feeling that might be implemented today, thanks for the feedback!

~~~
devrelavocados
Changed the randomness a bit. It now starts at a random position but then
continues sequentially from there. Also people added some more puns, so yay!

------
hirundo
Robin Hanson's The Elephant in the Brain asserts that there was once an
imperial Chinese court that banned punning with the penalty of death. I
haven't found another reference for that. But reading puns.dev makes it
somehow more plausible.

------
theandrewbailey

        {{ pun.pun }}
        {{ pun.punchline }}
    

That pretty much sums it up.

~~~
devrelavocados
Yup, that was the point. Plus a head nod to my old ZX Spectrum.

------
JohnHammersley
I have nothing useful to add here, other than this brought a smile to my face
at the end of a long day. That's what I love about HN -- tons of serious
posts, and then gems like this.

PS: "None. It's a hardware problem." said no programmer ever :)

------
pjc50
The classic UNIX "fortune" program has rather a lot more jokes, although oddly
doesn't seem to be hosted at a single canonical place on the internet.

------
redmattred
Here's one for programming puns:
[http://www.codepuns.com](http://www.codepuns.com)

------
kuu
It looks too big on mobile. It doesn't fit the screen...

~~~
kuhhk
Fits my tiny iPhone SE screen fine. What phone do you have?

~~~
grp000
I have a 2:1 aspect ratio phone and I had to shift the view slightly to see
everything. Could be that.

------
cloudego
I wish this was not random.

~~~
devrelavocados
Thanks for the feedback, I'll add a non random mode!

------
DyslexicAtheist
I've been writing shitty puns since years. You might know me from my greatest
hits such as:

Confessions from the Sex life of a Network Engineer
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/confessions-
fr...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/confessions-from-the-sex-
life-of-a-network-engineer/)

Olatunkboh Prosper Goodluck
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/09/20/olatunkboh-
pro...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/09/20/olatunkboh-prosper-
goodluck/)

The Code from Ipanema’s not working
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/25/your-code-
is-l...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/25/your-code-is-like-
elevator-music/)

The dream which made me reconsider Java
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/the-dream-
whic...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/22/the-dream-which-made-
me-reconsider-java/)

Stuck between Imposter Syndrome and Dunning Kruger effect
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/17/stuck-
between-...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/17/stuck-between-
imposter-syndrome-and-dunning-kruger-effect/)

journal of a Neckbeard [https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/15/journal-
of-a-n...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/08/15/journal-of-a-
neckbeard/)

Cloud Computing to be embraced by the Catholic Church
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/cloud-
computin...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/cloud-computing-to-
be-embraced-by-the-catholic-church/)

The career change of ‘Trusty’ the crusty sock
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-career-
cha...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/05/25/the-career-change-of-
trusty-the-crusty-sock/)

A new Christian Dating Service: altarboy.io
[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/a-new-
christia...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/06/23/a-new-christian-
dating-service-altarboy-io/)

my writing has been getting lazy the past few years (mostly due to my severe
depression) also f-u-c-k t-h-e h-a-t-e-r-s

~~~
fangfufu
This is amazing. Thanks.

